# Education Certificates



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all

I need to provide my education Certs for visa, can someone tell me whether a certified copy that is legalised by FCO and then attested by UAE Embassy is on or does it have to be the originals?read conflicting information online

Thank you


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I've renewed a visa before by submitting copies, may or may not go through for a first application - most likely it depends on the PRO dealing with it and how good they are, or which immigration official/emirate/day of the week it is when the application is submitted.. try the copies first if getting originals is a hassle or will take more time.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

I just submitted only the copies, i don't think so your company will ask for you the originals


----------

